# Spouse visa application: The wait aint over..



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I hope you are all doing well. I applied for my Spouse visa in January, having originally entered the UK on a fiancée visa. After i posted my application to the UKBA, they sent me an acknowledgement letter a week later and to this day...nothing! I have now entered my 7th month of waiting..and its amazing that i still have hair on my head. The only thing that has kept me sane all this time is ray:
I have been in contact with my MP this week via email who through some appointed person has enquired from the UKBA on my behalf and told me that my application is STILL in queue waiting to be processed!  ........ :yell: ......... :boom:
I am beyond frustration. I don't know how long they want to keep all my documents for as well as my husbands. Is there anyone else waiting for as long as i have been?
Please reply here. Also Moderators are kindly invited to give me any advice.

Thank you!

And good luck to all those applying/waiting. I wish you all the very best!


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Hey I'm sorry about the long wait, seems unusual. My fiancee is applying for a fiancee visa from the high commision in nairobi. How long did your fiancee visa take to come through?

When you say you have now applied for your spousal visa, do u mean FLR(m)?


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Hey I'm sorry about the long wait, seems unusual. My fiancee is applying for a fiancee visa from the high commision in nairobi. How long did your fiancee visa take to come through?
> 
> When you say you have now applied for your spousal visa, do u mean FLR(m)?


Thank you. Am keeping my hope that all will be resolved soon.

I got my fiancee i think in a month (or less) because the high commission in nairobi once you apply and they confirm all documents and payments are okay, they tell you when to expect your visa. They told me when i would get it, but also they gave me a tracking number and told me to keep checking in case it comes before the date they gave me. I remember my husband is the one who called me one evening after checking and told me the visa had been granted. So i had a very good experience with the high commission in nairobi.

Yes i applied for the FLR(M) in January. choosing to do it by post was the biggest mistake. Never again!!


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

I feel ur pain, we havn't even handed in our application yet and we are already stressing haha.

I wouldn't worry though because ur fiancee visa was issued without problem, I think your just probably in a big que. I mean if u think about it the flr(m) is just the same as fiancee visa except with your wedding cert and a few other details.

How did you prove your english language requirement for Fiancee visa? Did you take the IELTS test at the british council? If you did was it easy. My fiancee is fluent but its still a worry.

Would you say your application was straight-forward, like did your husband to be have accomodation already set up for your arrival and how did you prove your relationship was subsisting?


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Hey I'm sorry about the long wait, seems unusual. My fiancee is applying for a fiancee visa from the high commision in nairobi. How long did your fiancee visa take to come through?
> 
> When you say you have now applied for your spousal visa, do u mean FLR(m)?


If you have any questions about my Visa experience in Nairobi please feel free to 'pick my brains'. But if things are as they were last year, and you have all the documentation they asked for, your fiancee shouldnt have any trouble.
I provided ALL they asked for and made sure i stuck to their specifications. I also provided some extras...like recommendation letters from my employer just to boost my character refs.
anyway ask away!!


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

How did you prove your english language requirement for Fiancee visa? Did you take the IELTS test at the british council? If you did was it easy. My fiancee is fluent but its still a worry, was u able to pick up the certificate 13 days after the test like they have told us?

Would you say your application was straight-forward, like did your husband-to-be have accomodation already set up for your arrival or was it prospective? How did you prove your relationship was subsisting? How long was you with your fiancee and how long were you apart?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

liam85 said:


> I feel ur pain, we havn't even handed in our application yet and we are already stressing haha.
> 
> I wouldn't worry though because ur fiancee visa was issued without problem, I think your just probably in a big que. I mean if u think about it the flr(m) is just the same as fiancee visa except with your wedding cert and a few other details.
> 
> ...



Well yes..that is one very long queue am in!!!if only i can :boxing: or :fencing: my way to the top of it!
What part of Kenya is your fiancée from? I had to take the IELTS at the British Council. I would rate is as an okay test. This was my second time taking the test, the first one i did when travelling for studies to Australia. Now the academic one was a STONE!it was hard!! There is academic and general migration. For my fiancee visa i took the general migration. Please tell her not to worry or panic because that will definately affect her performance. According to the latest news/UKBA requirements she has to take the IELTS. If she is fluent she will do very well. Please don't stress out. Save that for the ups and downs of married life!hihi

The British council staff is super friendly. I think there is literature she can take home with her and just use that to help her prepare for the test. But i am sure she can take the test and do very well.
Overall I had a very nice experience in nairobi.
Just make sure you collect every document they ask for.
Also i emailed them a couple of times when i was in doubt about a few things on the requirement list. I always got a reply and they explained to me what some of the documents were. So i took time to collect everything.

Yes my application was very straight forward.
You have to show proof of accomodation.For this we sent his Tenancy Lease for the flat my husband was living in and added a letter from the landlord stating that it was a private rental and how long he has lived there, and that the landlord was aware that i was going to join my fiancee and we would live in that property together.

To show the relationship was subsisting, we collected emails, phone records, photos that we had for the two years we had been together. I had a heap of these. we decided to collect a few for each month because i couldn't take the whole lot, and i basically highlighted the dates to show we were in contact pretty much every single day. My husband also sent pages of his passport to show his travels to kenya. Also have people on stand by who can write a letter to support your relationship i.e parents or family friends incase you dont have alot of evidence. 
We hadnt lived together so things like utility bills and joint accounts didnt apply, and i mentioned this in the application just to be clear.

i hope this helps.
ask if you still have more questions, am happy to help.


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info 

She is Kikuyu from Nairobi. She is booked to take the general training IELTS test at the start of the next month. They told her she can pick up the certificate 13 days after the test was sat. Was this the same for you?

Do you have the email address which you used to ask some questions? Was it VFS or UKBA?

The only problem I think we have is that I don't have accomodation already in place because I live in an army camp. I will rent a place before she arrives, but I don't want to pay for a place until I am sure we have the visa. For that reason I have said we are going to live at my parents as a backup if I can't get a place in time for her arrival. I hope this is enough.

I'l show you what documents we have prepared, your opinion on it would be great.




> *Liz*
> Letter of introduction – applicant. Detailing how we met and plans for future
> Passport Photos x2
> IELTS english test exam results – COPYs
> ...


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

liam85 said:


> How did you prove your english language requirement for Fiancee visa? Did you take the IELTS test at the british council? If you did was it easy. My fiancee is fluent but its still a worry, was u able to pick up the certificate 13 days after the test like they have told us?
> 
> Would you say your application was straight-forward, like did your husband-to-be have accomodation already set up for your arrival or was it prospective? How did you prove your relationship was subsisting? How long was you with your fiancee and how long were you apart?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Umm no there was a delay with the certificate, but they told me it was a technical problem with the machine that receives the results from here (UK). so i think i got the certificate later than when they said it should have been ready. 

My husband had his own flat so we i had accommodation sorted.
We had been together a total of 3 years, but fully dated for 2 years wheni was applying for the visa.
We had been apart all this time, but he visited and had his holidays in kenya so we were able to spend time together.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

One thing you absolutely need to arrange if you can Liam is your bank statements. UKBA clearly states they will not accept copies - they must either be originals or copies stamped and endorsed by the bank. Even just the last 3 months for your main bank account is better than nothing. I realise this might be a problem given where you're stationed, but it's massively important because it could mean the difference between success or failure. Ideally, you should be providing originals of everything in case they choose to overlook all photocopies. For online accounts, UKBA requests the following:



> If you want to send electronic bank statements from an online account, these must contain all of the details listed above. You will also need to send a supporting letter from your bank, on headed paper, confirming that the statements are genuine. Alternatively, electronic bank statements with the official stamp of the bank that issued the statements will be accepted. The stamp must appear on every page of the statement.
> 
> We will not accept statements that simply show the balance in the account on a particular day, as these documents do not show that there are consistent funds to meet the maintenance requirement.


Provide a photocopy of everything after you've compiled your documents - best to label these clearly as copies to ensure you get all your originals back.


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Hi 2farapart. Where I have written -COPYs. This is just reminding me to ensure that I provide copies of these. They are all original documents. Everything else is addressed to the ECO and I will be making copies of these also.

Any other things you think I'm missing.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

liam85 said:


> Hi 2farapart. Where I have written -COPYs. This is just reminding me to ensure that I provide copies of these. They are all original documents. Everything else is addressed to the ECO and I will be making copies of these also.
> 
> Any other things you think I'm missing.


GREAT! Glad to hear that. 

You seem to have everything you need. Proof of where you will live, your finances and how you will support your partner, and proof of your relationship.


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> She is Kikuyu from Nairobi. She is booked to take the general training IELTS test at the start of the next month. They told her she can pick up the certificate 13 days after the test was sat. Was this the same for you?
> 
> ...





Okay this looks very detailed. The more you provide, the better you minimise chances of being knocked back. 
Make sure you provide as much evidence as possible about the two of you together. I think that is what they are most interested in.

Also make sure all are original copies. from banks statements to the last piece of evidence you provide. Liz should have all the docs in original copies and then for each, make a photocopy. So she should take two bundles with her when she goes to apply: all original and all copies.My husband was freaking out because he sent me all his ORIGINAL VERY IMPORTANT DOCUMENTS via DHL because i had to present them when making my application.
She will get an official checklist where when she is applying, the person taking her application will go through each document and check it off the requirement check list. So make sure whatever is on the list, you must get it.
i recall a lady who was submitting her application next to me was sent back because her passport photos were not of the specification required. so she had to book another appointment to come make the application again.

[email protected] is the email address i used when i was in doubt about any of the documents. For instance one of the requirements i had to provide on behalf of my husband was a tax registration document, and we didnt know what that was, i emailed them and they helped us figure out it was a P60 form and from there my husband was able to find out where to get it from.

I think you are quite safe with accommodation, you can actually stay with your parents so long as you have a room of your own, for the two of you. If your parents are willing to support you that way, especially now that you live in an army camp, i think you shouldn't worry too much about this. A letter from your parents to show support will suffice in case you cannot make to find a place of your own before she gets here.


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks again for your reply, and sorry for hijacking your thread haha.

Just a question about DHL, Liz has her home address in westlands, but she also has a PO box from posta. How did you receive ur DHL package, did they deliver it to your home or to a PO box in ur local post office?


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

[QUOTE=

I am glad to share my experience, what i did and how i prepd for everything, but also consult with the experts here about things like the accommodation issue, they may have more info and advice that you can actually bank on because they deal with these cases everyday.

But i can tell you this, if you collect every document that they have asked for, and do not substitute unless they specifically ask you to do so, then Liz will be okay. don't stress! STAY CALM AND APPLY!

I did not have any problems when applying and thankfully we got everything that applied to our case.


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Thanks again for your reply, and sorry for hijacking your thread haha.
> 
> Just a question about DHL, Liz has her home address in westlands, but she also has a PO box from posta. How did you receive ur DHL package, did they deliver it to your home or to a PO box in ur local post office?


HEHEH i would probably do the same if i needed help and advice.
If you send her a package via dhl i think you can opt to collect from their office nearest to you. you get a tracking number that you have to keep checking. then when it shows the package has arrived in that office you just go pick it up.
I lived in westlands, and i picked up the package at the dhl in sarit center.


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

Papertrail said:


> HEHEH i would probably do the same if i needed help and advice.
> If you send her a package via dhl i think you can opt to collect from their office nearest to you. you get a tracking number that you have to keep checking. then when it shows the package has arrived in that office you just go pick it up.
> I lived in westlands, and i picked up the package at the dhl in sarit center.


my husband sent the package via dhl on thursday and i had it on monday.


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Thats great, I didn't want to send it through posta/gpo because i know how unreliable they are!

Thanks for your help, don't have anymore questions I think, we've prepared as best as we can and I have explained our situation in my supporting statement so we can just hope and pray for a good outcome.

We will be applying on august the 20th and are just waiting for Liz to do he IELTS exam on August 4th and collect the cert 14 days later and hope to have the visa by late September.


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Thats great, I didn't want to send it through posta/gpo because i know how unreliable they are!
> 
> Thanks for your help, don't have anymore questions I think, we've prepared as best as we can and I have explained our situation in my supporting statement so we can just hope and pray for a good outcome.
> 
> We will be applying on august the 20th and are just waiting for Liz to do he IELTS exam on August 4th and collect the cert 14 days later and hope to have the visa by late September.



Well i wish you nothing but the best. I know all will work out well.

Best of luck for both you and Liz.


----------



## macke (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi

I was wondering if you could advise me - i am going over to kenya in 4 wks to marry my fiancee whose kenyan and hoping to apply for a spouse visa the week after the wedding so he can come here. i have read somewhere on a chat site that the you must be together for 3 yrs but i dont know if this statement came from the UKBA(i think searching the internet is a bad thing cause you read all sorts), we have known each another for 2 yrs and we have emails, fb messages, photos, flight tickets, my visa's to kenya, skype print outs from these 2 yrs. he has had a visitior visa so he visited me here twice. we will have 4 letters of support, engagement cards as well as all the financial documents - bank statements, wage slips, bills, mortgage agreements, letter from employer! Do i need to highlight dates on the emails, FB Messages? How close do they examine the dates eg? of course we will have marraige ceftificate and photos of the wedding But i am just terrified his visa will get denied?

How long did it take for your visa to get processed? How was the interview? My fiancee will be applying in Nairobi too

Any kind of advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

macke said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if you could advise me - i am going over to kenya in 4 wks to marry my fiancee whose kenyan and hoping to apply for a spouse visa the week after the wedding so he can come here. i have read somewhere on a chat site that the you must be together for 3 yrs but i dont know if this statement came from the UKBA(i think searching the internet is a bad thing cause you read all sorts), we have known each another for 2 yrs and we have emails, fb messages, photos, flight tickets, my visa's to kenya, skype print outs from these 2 yrs. he has had a visitior visa so he visited me here twice. we will have 4 letters of support, engagement cards as well as all the financial documents - bank statements, wage slips, bills, mortgage agreements, letter from employer! Do i need to highlight dates on the emails, FB Messages? How close do they examine the dates eg? of course we will have marraige ceftificate and photos of the wedding But i am just terrified his visa will get denied?
> 
> ...





Hi,
Congratulations on your engagement and wedding :clap2:
I applied for a fiancee visa in Nairobi and i have to say my application
package was huge. We gave them what they asked for and then some!
I highlighted the dates on emails, but since we talked everyday, i chose a couple
to represent each month because i had well over 3k emails. I did the same on the calls record i obtained from my mobile service provider.
I dont know why you chose to get married there then move here, rather than he comes to the UK on a fiancee visa that way you can still be together. But anyway..

My visa took less than a month, because i dont know if this has changed, but when i applied, they actually gave me a date to go for the visa. However the visa came before that date. I didnt attend any interview. We had been together for a little over two years as well 

Unfortunately am not conversant with how your doing it (going to get married there first then applying for a spouse visa, assuming that he is still in Kenya).
It has become quite tough these days with the UKBA bursting fake/sham marriages...i have waited for my spousal visa for 10 months..yes..10months.. 
I i aarived in Sept 2010, got married in Dec 2010, i applied in January for the FLR(M) and i just got my biometrics letter on wednesday. It was a straight forward application, sent by post. 

We chose to apply for the fiance visa and then get married, that way we would at least be together through the application rather than apart.and even if it has taken TOO long, at least we have been together through it.
BUT am sure your fiancee will get the visa, it might take long(hopefully not)seeing how UKBA is in a backlog mess these days,but unless there is undisputed evidence, i dont think they can just refuse him the visa without due cause.
Just provide alllllllllllllll the evidence you have. ALL of it. Show without a shred of a doubt that yours is a true union. Am sure you two will be together soon!!

All the very best for you both


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

Papertrail said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I applied for my Spouse visa in January, having originally entered the UK on a fiancée visa. After i posted my application to the UKBA, they sent me an acknowledgement letter a week later and to this day...nothing! I have now entered my 7th month of waiting..and its amazing that i still have hair on my head. The only thing that has kept me sane all this time is ray:
> I have been in contact with my MP this week via email who through some appointed person has enquired from the UKBA on my behalf and told me that my application is STILL in queue waiting to be processed!  ........ :yell: ......... :boom:
> ...


*UPDATE...UPDATE...UPDATE
FINALLY got my Biometrics letter (whoop whoop!) on 03/10/2012 dated 27/10/2012. I went to the Post Office the same day and got it done. Relief!
Now i wait for the BRC and my documents..the wait is almost over...*


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

macke said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if you could advise me - i am going over to kenya in 4 wks to marry my fiancee whose kenyan and hoping to apply for a spouse visa the week after the wedding so he can come here. i have read somewhere on a chat site that the you must be together for 3 yrs but i dont know if this statement came from the UKBA(i think searching the internet is a bad thing cause you read all sorts), we have known each another for 2 yrs and we have emails, fb messages, photos, flight tickets, my visa's to kenya, skype print outs from these 2 yrs. he has had a visitior visa so he visited me here twice. we will have 4 letters of support, engagement cards as well as all the financial documents - bank statements, wage slips, bills, mortgage agreements, letter from employer! Do i need to highlight dates on the emails, FB Messages? How close do they examine the dates eg? of course we will have marraige ceftificate and photos of the wedding But i am just terrified his visa will get denied?
> 
> ...


Hi, to answer your questions...

1. You don't need to highlight the dates, just make sure they are visible on your printouts, but it won't harm your application if you do. Its up to you.

2. I'm sure they will take note of the dates, you don't have to print out every message, skype/facebook chat log, just provide a snapshot. I printed out a message for every week or so.

3. Me and my fiancee only knew each other for about 9 months when we applied, the time you know each other doesn't matter, within reason.

4. When my fiancee applied (in Nairobi) they told her to come and collect the application on 25th September, however they give you a number you can use to track your app on the VFS Kenya website and on the 21st September it said app ready for collection. It took just over 4 weeks. We applied on the 17th August and got the visa on the 21st September (fiancee visa).

It seems you have the relationship side of the visa covered. Just make sure s/he provides the english test cert and tb cert and that you have the required funds to support him/her and accommodation sorted (it can be prospective accommodation as was the case with our app)

Any questions I would be happy to help because this forum gave so much too us I would like to give back


----------



## macke (Oct 5, 2012)

the main reason we r getting married there was a fiancee visa seemed impossible as in Scotland you can only get a notice of marrage 3 months before the wedding and in order to do that you need ur church and venue booked before u apply for the notice... but u need the notice of marraige in order to apply for the visa so it seemed impossibe!

I am just really stressed now that its near... just spent last 30mins on skype crying to my fiancee

thanks for ur advice


----------



## macke (Oct 5, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Hi, to answer your questions...
> 
> 1. You don't need to highlight the dates, just make sure they are visible on your printouts, but it won't harm your application if you do. Its up to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!

The only problem with FB is it only keeps messages for a certain time - messages before December has disappeared but we have emails from last year as well when we were more like friends but i guess thats good as you can see our relationship develop. did ur fiancee have to wait long for her english certificate? 

My heads absolutely buursting but if i think of anything I know where to come

Thank you


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Not sure why your fb msgs have gone, I have some from 2008, check your "archived messages".

Your partner will go and collect the cert from the British Council 13 days after the test. Have you booked the test dates?


----------



## macke (Oct 5, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Not sure why your fb msgs have gone, I have some from 2008, check your "archived messages".
> 
> Your partner will go and collect the cert from the British Council 13 days after the test. Have you booked the test dates?


Thank you


----------



## macke (Oct 5, 2012)

Can anyone give me advice on what people should say in a reference letter to confirm our relationship is ginuine?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

macke said:


> Can anyone give me advice on what people should say in a reference letter to confirm our relationship is ginuine?


Just write a factual description of how you first met, deepening relationship, travels, engagement and marriage, and your plan for the future. Emphasise shared interests, outlook, philosophies and beliefs, compatibility and how you envisage your future together. Keep it under 1000 words (two pages of A4). While the two letters should broadly agree, don't copy from each other.


----------



## macke (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks

Sorry, I meant other people writing letters of support for us - what should they write?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

macke said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sorry, I meant other people writing letters of support for us - what should they write?


Such letters are of secondary importance, but if you want to include, just ask them to write something they know about you two, your relationship, how much you seem to be in love and committed to each other, and how you seem suited to each other and they can envisage a long happy marriage/partnership? As you can see, it's all subjective, and as you only ask those who will write nice things, they lack objective credibility.
Also with the probationary period being extended to 5 years under the new rules, a sham or uncommitted relationship is likely to break up before settlement stage is reached.


----------



## jay5858 (Feb 6, 2012)

surprised you have to wait for visas etc in the UK I thought you just come into the country and once your in your in no questions asked, did someone say we have a border agency in this country well I am surprised


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

...and everyone tells me how bad the australian border agency is!


----------



## Habibi (Sep 1, 2012)

i thought that this was a forum of expats in britain who are supportive of each other


----------



## Papertrail (Jul 11, 2012)

Papertrail said:


> *UPDATE...UPDATE...UPDATE
> FINALLY got my Biometrics letter (whoop whoop!) on 03/10/2012 dated 27/10/2012. I went to the Post Office the same day and got it done. Relief!
> Now i wait for the BRC and my documents..the wait is almost over...*



UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE..

I just concluded a cursing+ranting session on another thread, then i got on here, cursed some more and then hit the delete button by mistake and deleted everything.
(xhale)..
Its been at least a month post Biometrics(my ''wait is almost over anthem'' is shot to #s***# by now) and i decided to call the UKBA(this may just be my experience but there are actual people picking calls after 5 minutes compared to 30min waiting as experienced before!Too bad they still sound very unhelpful and uninterested) to ask why i still had not received my docs back. A very bored and possibly sleepy female told me that my application was still being considered and that i had to CONTINUE WAITING. #CURSE IT#!! WAIT?WAIT FOR WHAT?
I have never had to control myself more!I had to literally bite the insides of my cheeks to keep my mouth from running dirty and cursing the #s***# out of her.
It wouldn't help anyway and would just make my case worse.

what angers me the most is that i am a few weeks shy of clocking a year! A #curses# year people!! For 11 months i have been sitting on my #a**#,cant travel, cant work, cant do #S***#!!And i will never get back that time back!all the personal development and money i would have made. I had enquired before if there was something wrong with my application and they told me if there was they would have written to me to inform me. I know we have all had to wait due to the back log...#curse it#...but seriously! 

My so called MP cant do #s***#, Immigration lawyers cant do #s***#...these suckers seem to be untouchable. :confused2:

(xhale)..The #curses# wait continues...


----------



## henna786 (Jul 15, 2014)

*cant wait any longer*

Hello im in the exact same situation!! I also gave my application in same time I just dont know what to do! 
If you have any information that could help plz let me knowx

much appreciated xx






Papertrail said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. I applied for my Spouse visa in January, having originally entered the UK on a fiancée visa. After i posted my application to the UKBA, they sent me an acknowledgement letter a week later and to this day...nothing! I have now entered my 7th month of waiting..and its amazing that i still have hair on my head. The only thing that has kept me sane all this time is ray:
> I have been in contact with my MP this week via email who through some appointed person has enquired from the UKBA on my behalf and told me that my application is STILL in queue waiting to be processed!  ........ :yell: ......... :boom:
> ...


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

henna786 said:


> Hello im in the exact same situation!! I also gave my application in same time I just dont know what to do!
> If you have any information that could help plz let me knowx
> 
> much appreciated xx


You are on a thread that is almost 2 years old. You would have better results if you start a new thread of your own. Just post your timeline and ask for help.


----------

